# Biting



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm guessing your experience is limited with a young boisterous pup. In the absence of a trainer or training facility it is up to you to do some youtube research on how to handle this teenager. I can only guess about the behavior as I was not there so take my suggestions with a grain of salt. 

Lots of golden pups can be a real handful if they haven't had any training so the behavior doesn't sound aggressive just overwhelming. Keep a leash and collar on your pup at all times so you have some sort of control. If he comes at you step down on the leash with your foot so it puts his face on the floor. 
Learning to stand your ground, back straight and shoulders square with a very firm presence will help send a message that you are not willing to be a victim but it takes practice. Change your mindset and be strong in yourself. 
Training your pup is up to you, do some youtube searches and teach yourself how to train the pup. I like clicker training as it gets the dog engaged without being a punching bag. This will be lots of work but the reward will be worth it. If your pup sees you as a victim he will treat you like one, see yourself as strong and determined and he will take notice. 

Golden puppies require lots of exercise, 20 minutes of ball chasing or swimming will be needed several times a day. The behavior will start to improve when he gets tired. Then you can get serious about training. They need mental exercise as well so search for some videos showing some tricks you can teach him. 

Good luck and hope this helps a little... an 8 month old golden with no training is not for the faint of heart. It will take dedication and determination and must be done every single day.


----------



## Foxster (Jun 15, 2017)

You are right completely with overwhelming - I think today I just could not see any solution and felt totally overwhelmed. I grew up with 3 dogs and mum was the one who trained them. I had 3 rescues but 1 was a tiny puppy who at 5 months died of parvo, the next was a year old and the third was 3. All had issues but none similar to his. I now understand from this forum that GR can be challenging and I do not have that knowledge or experiences sadly. 

Really is not for the faint hearted but I will put in as much effort as it needs to make it work. You have given some sound advice and a little kick up the bum and I have to just deal with it. 

I have been trying the leash but he has destroyed one already and the second is not looking great. How on earth do you stop him destroying them as he actually eats them so keep removing bits of thread from his mouth before he swallows.

I have been googling and trying to learn what to teach. To be honest I think he is super smart as he came 9 days ago not house trained but he was clean from day 1 (only two accidents), he didn't even know his name and had never been on a leash but now walks, comes, fetches and knows down, off, sit, paw without fail unless super out of control excited plus a few more but not 100%.

He is being exercised but my vet said I was doing too much as he was too young... Soooooo I cut it down and now try to make up the physical exercise with metal exercise. I think he would be better if we could have off leash play but as yet am scared to let him free - he was locked in a bathroom so with all the space not sure he would come back yet in the open. Any thoughts on when's the right time?

Tonight after walk, training and a lot of ball play I did something that is completely against my beliefs and gave him raw hide chews. So far no biting. But I know they are really bad for the dog and try to feed natural diet but my arms really need a break.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

If you can get it, you can spray a taste deterrent on things that you do not want him to chew. Some people like bitter apple. Some dogs also like bitter apple, so it doesn't work for those dogs. I like using spearmint flavored binaca. I don't know what is available in store or via delivery where you are, but those are two options. You can douse the leash in either of those. In theory, you can spray your clothes, as well. I would spray my kids hands/clothes with the binaca when he started biting (not prior to biting) so that my pup would stop mouthing, but his behavior was rough play, and definitely not aggression. It's hard to determine whether your pup is playing or not, without seeing him. I'm sure that more members could offer more information, if you have a way to take/post a video of his behavior.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Until your pup is reliable on leash, with distractions, it isn't a good idea to let him off leash. You could, however, get or make a long lines that are 15' and 30' or so. When he is reliable on a short leash, move on to the 15', then the 30'.


----------



## Foxster (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you guys. The next delivery will be September but thinking about using Apple Cider Vinegar or Off Mosquito spray in the mean time. Any natural deterants you can think of that are readily available at the most basic level would be great.

Tonight I am amazed at how effective the foot on leash has been. Really a top tip as he calmed almost immediately with no risk of bite!!!! I used when he got excited during training and lost all control. How training becomes an amazingly exciting thing I have no idea. But he learned to crawl and play dead! But he does smile when playing dead so not convincing at all!

I have a lunge rein for the horses so will take him on this perhaps next week and see how we go. He is great in the house but outside with recall I have no idea but I do know he has a big chase drive for birds and lizards so will do as you advised with long leash as I live on the border of a national park with miles of dessert!

Honestly this morning felt suicidal - this afternoon didn't want to go home - this evening feel super positive!

Will update this post on how I got on! Tonight he learned to crawl! And so far only 3 nips! Break Through - and my poor arms and hands which I liken to the bruising of my first snow boarding holiday are having a break!


Thank you all so very very very much,

Me and Mr. Fox


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I have had great success using cayenne pepper to deter chewing. I just mix the powder with a little water to create a paste and paint it on items that he started to chew on that were inappropriate. You can't use it on materials that would stain, but it works wonders on electrical cords or in my case I caught my pup chewing on some musical instrument pedals and cables. One application was all it took he sniffed the items and never went near them again.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Be careful with the off spray... might make him sick 

Great work, sounds like progress!

The more "freedom" on long lines he gets the less effective the training will be. Restrict his freedom until he gives you the respect he owes you. Being outside has lots of distractions so it's harder for him to focus. Might continue the training closer to home until he gets it. Training takes time and could be months before he behaves when he is out and about. Sometimes it helps to keep a journal so you can see his progress. A journal will also help you remember where you started on the days you feel frustrated!


----------



## Foxster (Jun 15, 2017)

He is a pleasure thanks to all your advice. I posted an update


----------

